

Delete your list of startup ideas, they are holding you back - powertower
http://maxkle.in/delete-your-list-of-startup-ideas-they-are-holding-you-back/

======
Mz
Glad he was so diplomatic and respectful to Gary, his so-called friend.

Maybe Gary really does need to ditch his list and all his other half-finished
projects. Or maybe not. My divorce was long and drawn out. I decided "I would
like to get divorced" a year before I shared that information with my spouse.
We had a verbal agreement for a year before we filed papers. It was another 10
months before he physically moved out and about 2.5 more years before it was
finalized. During that time, some guy told me 'You aren't really going to get
divorced!' His major malfunction: He appeared to be attracted to me and had
been burned by someone who told him she would leave her live-in boyfriend and
get with him.* She didn't and he was projecting that experience onto me,
apparently missing the critical detail that my statements about my plans never
once included "and get with you" because, unlike this other gal he knew, I
wasn't trying to manipulate him. I was just talking about my life and my life
plans didn't in any way need to fit some schedule of his.

I have no idea if Gary is some loser who will never go anywhere or if,
instead, Gary just has a different internal process and time frame than Max
does. But Gary might want to get new friends, ones who respect him and don't
talk trash about him on the world wide web.

* Don't ever believe this kind of statement from anyone. A) Most of the time they will not leave. B) In cases where they do leave, you are probably next. Studies show that people often start an affair as a means to get out of a relationship. The affair is likely to end not long after their primary relationship ends. C) If they will leave another to get with you, they will leave you for someone else. So don't be an idiot. This is almost never the means to the end if you are looking for "happily ever after".

